# Mehrwertnummer



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

in meiner Verwandtschaft ist jemand in die "OK-Falle getappt. Ich versuche nun den Halter der Telefonnummer 0900-1900-012 herauszufinden. In der RegTP Datenbank ist sie nicht aufgefuehrt.  Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Dezember 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Widerspruch mit der Begründung: Dialer ist nicht registriert. Näheres findest Du im Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Dezember 2004)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche nun den Halter der Telefonnummer 0900-1900-012 herauszufinden.


Das ist eine schon mehrfach hier erwähnte mißverständliche Auflistung 
auf der Telefonrechnung
es handelt sich um PRS = Premium Rate Service 
über  Rufnummern,  die mit
 0900
oder/und  01900 
oder/und  012 
beginnen, die genaue(n) Nummer(n) geht/en aus dem ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) hervor 
Wenn nicht vorhanden , sollte dieser angefordert werden


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch mit der Begründung: Dialer ist nicht registriert.


sorry , siehe vorstehende Erklärung , das steht so nicht fest, da die Mehrwertnummer
 nicht angegeben/bekannt  ist  
cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

Danke fuer die prompten Antworten. Ich denke, ersteinmal Widerspruch einlegen (und diesen Betrag nicht zahlen)und schauen wer sich anschliessend beschwert!

Jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard hat Recht. Ich bin auf die "Nummer" reingefallen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2004)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Danke fuer die prompten Antworten. Ich denke, ersteinmal Widerspruch einlegen (und diesen Betrag nicht zahlen)und schauen wer sich anschliessend beschwert!


Bei dem Widerspruch würde ich auch gleich die nachträgliche Auskunft der angewählten Mehrwertnummer durch Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. Denn einfach nur widersprechen und Betrag kürzen bedeutet, dass Du im Unklaren bleibst, um welche Nummer es sich überhaupt handelte. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird sich niemand anderes über die Nichtzahlung beschweren, da es sich evtl. um eine 0900er Nummer handelt und das Forderungsmanagement dafür die T-Com alleine betreibt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

Ja, das wird wohl das Beste sein, gleich nachzuhacken wer dahinter steckt. Danke fuer den Tip! Wollen wir hoffen, dass nichts nachkommt  !
Ich habe beo Google uebrigens einfach mal die Nummer eingegeben. Da sind noch ein paar andere Seiten, wo ueber diese Nummer diskutiert wird: z.B. www.teltarif.de - falls es jemanden interessiert ....


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2004)

Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beo Google uebrigens einfach mal die Nummer eingegeben....


Du hast doch die Nummer, die angewählt worden ist, gar nicht - weiter oben schrieb CP bereits, was es mit der Bezeichnung auf sich hat. Das ist nur die Umschreibung des genutzten Mehrwertdienstes über eine der drei Rufnummengassen - eine Art Überschrift. Auch bei Teltarif kapiert das uber kurz oder lang  so manch´ ein Poster.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch die Nummer, die angewählt worden ist, gar nicht - weiter oben schrieb CP bereits, was es mit der Bezeichnung auf sich hat. Das ist nur die Umschreibung des genutzten Mehrwertdienstes über eine der drei Rufnummengassen - eine Art Überschrift. Auch bei Teltarif kapiert das uber kurz oder lang  so manch´ ein Poster.



okay, jetzt habe ich es auch begriffen!


----------



## Jcube (10 Dezember 2004)

Ich muss euch nochmal Danke sagen! Nun, als ich ein wenig mehr Zeit hatte und nicht so aufgeregt war   , habe ich mir dieses Forum mal genauer angesehen.  Echt nett, dass ihr so geduldig seid und immer wieder auf die selben Fragen ruhig antwortet. 
 :thumb: 

Im allgemeinen hat mir dieses Forum doch sehr geholfen. Auch danke an die Moderatoren! 

Jupp :respekt:


----------



## Jcube (30 Dezember 2004)

Moin,

ich habe eine weitere Frage, auf die ich im Forum keine abschliessende Antwort gefunden habe: Kurz nochmal erzaehlt, meine Mutter hat mittels Musterbrief bei der DTAG die Herausgabe der Rufnummer verlangt. Im Antwortschreiben stand wohl sowas wie "... ja machen wir, aber Sie (meine Mutter) erkennen die z.Z. gueltigen Tarife fuer derartige Ermittlungen an... ." 
Ist so eine Anfrage kostenpflichtig?

Meine Mutter hat keinen EVN (weder vollstaendig noch teilweise).

Danke!


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Dezember 2004)

Guckst Du da, blaue Schrift anklicken.

Also EVN kostenlos oder weiterhin Zahlung verweigern, weil erstens keine kostenloser EVN und zweitens .... (bisherige Argumentation). 

Im Übrigen würde ich auch sogleich eine Prüfung gemäß § 16 Abs. 3 TKV verlangen und die Vorlage des  Prüfprotokolls fordern.


----------



## wibu (30 Dezember 2004)

Das Prüfprotokoll wird immer wichtiger. Siehe z.B. dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6443
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7918
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7780
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7657
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aggiessen04052004.htm


Gruß und guten Rutsch  
wibu


----------



## Jcube (31 Dezember 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prüfprotokoll wird immer wichtiger.
> 
> wibu



Danke fuer den Tip. Habe ich weitergegeben!

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch!


----------

